# Cypher Rules



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello everyone! I'm sure this has been posted somewhere, but I found Cypher rules.

Posting stats and points for copyrighted GW material is against our forum rules, violates GW's Intellectual Property rights and could very well get us shut down if GW notices and takes offense. I'm sorry, but those are the rules. If GW has posted the stats online somewhere you may link to them, but do not copy the stats and post them here. Thank you -G


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool but the C'tan knife doesn't ignore 6+inv saves or am I reading this wrong because it seems silly that would be able to get through a tough forcefield but not a weak one.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

What it means by less is worse save, so it ignores 5+ and 6+ up saves


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

You know Cypher doesn't have the C'tan phase knife anymore, right?
And looks like he's finally been made a HQ choice, rather than an Elites, pity.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Where did you find these?


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

he probaly found them in an old chaos marine codex


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

zahariel said:


> he probaly found them in an old chaos marine codex


I don't think so the rules are laid out a bit like the new Dex also I found these.

http://hjem.get2net.dk/Warhammer_40000/Chaos13.htm

I think these are extremly old.


----------



## Hooter Hunter (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes these rules are about 2 codexes ago. I infact used Cypher with my IG army during the 13th BC to very good effect and just dug the model out of storage because I need a lil extra boost, hence my quest for the rules that led me here.

I believe that I have seen the rules for him updated and without the C'Tan phase knife, but knowing Cypher he could always pick up a new one, and I think his pistols were upgraded to Assault two for shooting and just regular power weapons for hand to hand.

But still awsome.


----------



## daemonprinceofchaos (Aug 4, 2008)

abaddonthedespoir said:


> Hello everyone! I'm sure this has been posted somewhere, but I found Cypher rules.
> 
> Posting stats and points for copyrighted GW material is against our forum rules, violates GW's Intellectual Property rights and could very well get us shut down if GW notices and takes offense. I'm sorry, but those are the rules. If GW has posted the stats online somewhere you may link to them, but do not copy the stats and post them here. Thank you -G


this is great just the thing i was looking for


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

i've got his stats from a WD(#281). i think its 4th Ed.

Posting stats and points for copyrighted GW material is against our forum rules, violates GW's Intellectual Property rights and could very well get us shut down if GW notices and takes offense. I'm sorry, but those are the rules. If GW has posted the stats online somewhere you may link to them, but do not copy the stats and post them here. Thank you -G


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hate to be a buzzkill here, but posting stats, points costs and full details like what has been posted is against the forum's rules. It's a legal thing to do with Games Workshop and the copyrights and such. best edit your posts to comply with the rules around here even thought the original post is over a year old. (...I may be wrong though).


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

is it illegal to stats from an old WD? otherwise they'll just be lost to time 

however if it is against the rules i will edit my post. can someone confirm this for me?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll confirm it.

It's also in the Forum Rules which, of course you read fully before posting, as required by the Terms of Use for the site...

Games Workshop gets upset when people make it so that you don't need to buy their stuff. If they get too upset they can shut the site down. Even if it's old, even if it's in WD, even if it's on their own website. You can tell them where you found it, if it's on GW's site you can link it, but if it was written by GW, in their own media (books, mags, site) it;s theirs and we're not allowed to distribute it without permission.


----------

